# Post your agriculture and tractor pics thread



## jcdeboever

Couldn't find a thread so this could be a place to post your agricultural images and comments to celebrate the key development in the rise of sedentary human civilization.

1.





2.




3.


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Gary A.

The Flower Fields
Carlsbad, California

#1




Canon 20D, ISO 100, 200mm

#2




Canon 20D, ISO 400, Canon 60mm macro

#3




Olympus 20:20

#4




Canon 20D, ISO 100, Canon 70-200 @ 200mm

#5




Canon 5D, ISO 100, Canon 24-70 @ 35mm

#6




Canon 20D, ISO 100, Can0n 70-200 @ 200mm


----------



## jcdeboever

Wow, amazing color. Please describe what you used.


----------



## Gary A.

These are real old.




Canon 20D, w/ Canon 60mm macro





Canon 20D w/ Sigma 50-500 @ 500mm


----------



## Peeb

One of my son's cows- processed in sepia except for her ear tags.  I call this one:  golden earrings.  



gold-earrings-sepia-final
 by Peeb (NEO-Images), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Peeb said:


> One of my son's cows- processed in sepia except for her ear tags.  I call this one:  golden earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> gold-earrings-sepia-final
> by Peeb (NEO-Images), on Flickr



Love this, we'll done!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Peeb

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 140932


Cool shot in B/W!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## snowbear

Irrigation Pipe by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Lambies


----------



## kap55

I'm not into farm machinery so someone will have to explain what this is and how it is used.


----------



## jcdeboever

kap55 said:


> I'm not into farm machinery so someone will have to explain what this is and how it is used.


Looks like a piece to a hay baler but not certain.


----------



## snowbear

XXXL paperweight


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## tirediron

kap55 said:


> I'm not into farm machinery so someone will have to explain what this is and how it is used.


Hell's bells..  I have NO idea!


----------



## Peeb

kap55 said:


> I'm not into farm machinery so someone will have to explain what this is and how it is used.



Pretty sure that what we have here is a very small and poorly maintained Borg hive.

From what I hear, resistance is futile so I suggest you prepare to be assimilated.


----------



## fishing4sanity

I'll throw in a few that hopefully fit the theme.
Old grain drill, sunrise topping sugar beets, beet harvest, combining grass seed on the 4th of July, planting onions, wheat harvest, sunset and planting peas.


----------



## jcdeboever

fishing4sanity said:


> I'll throw in a few that hopefully fit the theme.
> Old grain drill, sunrise topping sugar beets, beet harvest, combining grass seed on the 4th of July, planting onions, wheat harvest, sunset and planting peas.View attachment 141197
> 
> View attachment 141198 View attachment 141199 View attachment 141200 View attachment 141201 View attachment 141202
> View attachment 141203


Those are fantastic! They fit perfect


----------



## jcdeboever

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.

Citrus Picker
Upland, California


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


>


That belongs in "post a picture of yourself"


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

First of 2 different G's, one owner. He moved them out so I could get better angles. Nice guy. I think @tirediron like these jenky gems. XT2, XF16mm 1.4 and 60mm macro, converted in camera with custom Acros. This is a functioning unit used in his personal garden located on his farm. 

1.





2. Owner standing to the left




3.




4.




5. Worm gear pull your to drive fertilizer hopper, detail, 60mm macro




6. Fertilizer hopper, moved into camera position. 60mm macro


----------



## jcdeboever

Second unit, same owner above (#31 Post)

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## jcdeboever

A Huber and a Manure

1.


 

2.


 

3. One time, I'm glad something is restored.


----------



## tirediron

Great set JC!


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> Great set JC!



Thanks Jon!


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Dave442

Harvest time



Basket Toss


----------



## jcdeboever

Dave442 said:


> Harvest time
> 
> 
> 
> Basket Toss



Excellent.  I tried to nominate it but didn't work


----------



## jcdeboever

Cat tracks. Thanks to @tirediron,@Gary A., and @limr for inspiring me. I am working on @terri now.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## tirediron

Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Holt 75; that is beeeeeee-yoot-eeeeeeeeeeee-ful!  Love the vise bolted to the frame-rail for 'running repairs'.


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Holt 75; that is beeeeeee-yoot-eeeeeeeeeeee-ful!  Love the vise bolted to the frame-rail for 'running repairs'.


Thanks bud. You made my night! I think I did pretty good, Lord knows I tried hard. Love this beast. I watched this for at least 45 minutes. Instant love. You noticed the vice


----------



## jcdeboever

Steamy love


----------



## jcdeboever

Blunt Torque


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Hey @tirediron, I used a fill flash in the first one! Moving on up tooooo the eaaast side.lol


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> Hey @tirediron, I used a fill flash in the first one! Moving on up tooooo the eaaast side.lol


Nice; do you have any more pictures of that one, or notice the make?


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @tirediron, I used a fill flash in the first one! Moving on up tooooo the eaaast side.lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice; do you have any more pictures of that one, or notice the make?
Click to expand...

Yes, pretty sure I do. I think itS an advance. I check tonight when I get home.


----------



## kap55




----------



## tirediron

kap55 said:


>


Cool!  We have the identical unit under restoration right now, and will hopefully be using it for this year's threshing demonstrations at our fall fair!


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> kap55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  We have the identical unit under restoration right now, and will hopefully be using it for this year's threshing demonstrations at our fall fair!
Click to expand...

I have pics of one in operation from last weekend. Will post tonight.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## kap55

tirediron said:


> Cool!  We have the identical unit under restoration right now, and will hopefully be using it for this year's threshing demonstrations at our fall fair!



Which fall fair is that?


----------



## tirediron

kap55 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  We have the identical unit under restoration right now, and will hopefully be using it for this year's threshing demonstrations at our fall fair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which fall fair is that?
Click to expand...

Luxton, just outside Victoria on Vancouver Island.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Without canopy, smaller version.  @tirediron


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Farming sure has changed over the years. These are a mobile water sprinkling system installed near me that pumps water from the river nearby.

1 Sprinkler in use portrait


 

Sprinkler in use landscape




Sprinkler head 


 


Picking rocks hasn't changed except for the equipment...


----------



## Derrel

Tractor driver....Juan...17 years seniority



A field he had chisel-plowed, then power harrowed. iPhone SE, Lightroom processing.





Power harrowing the field prior to planting trees. John Deere model 8130 tractor. iPhone SE, Lightroom.


----------



## tirediron

That is some NICE field work!!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## BananaRepublic




----------



## jcdeboever

BananaRepublic said:


> View attachment 143075 View attachment 143076 View attachment 143077



Great shots, first one looks lake a father and son, wife in the second one?


----------



## BananaRepublic

jcdeboever said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143075 View attachment 143076 View attachment 143077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots, first one looks lake a father and son, wife in the second one?
Click to expand...


Actually I don't know them personally but the two guys on the combine are in there early 3os and the girl on the 7530 is about 21 I think. The guy in the check shirt turned out to be a friend of a guy with whom I studied Ag engineering  with about 10 years ago now.
There was two combines operating father and son operating one each but they weren't running side by side, can't win em all I guess, and the girl is a daughter, biggish outfit, for these parts anywho, about 15 units all JD including tractors, combines and self propelled forage gear plus a shed load of the required accessories.

It was so bright I couldn't review what I taken till I got home so I was flying on instruments a lot of the time, glad they turned out.

Thanks for the reviews


----------



## Derrel

Oregon's Willamette Valley is known as the grass seed capitol of the world.


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> View attachment 143180 View attachment 143179 View attachment 143178 View attachment 143176 View attachment 143177 View attachment 143181
> 
> Oregon's Willamette Valley is known as the grass seed capitol of the world.


Nice, hard working renders. Love it!


----------



## tirediron

Nice set Derrel.


----------



## Derrel

tirediron said:


> Nice set Derrel.



Thanks...had these on my Facebook, from the summer of 2014. Just happened to see this John Deere working a big patch of grass seed while coming back from a day-trip to the Oregon coast.Near where I grew up, this was in the Salt Creek area, right off of Highway 22.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Great sets of pics in this thread.


----------



## Derrel

I found another early 20-teens grass seed combining set on my Facebook. My FIRST-ever use of the Fuji S5 Pro camera I had bought a few years earlier (had it new in box for five years before I ever shot it! Used it this one, single day, and only one other day since!. Please
             pardon the heavy vignetting and crazy tone-mapping...I was enamored of the S5 Pro's then-amazing 14-stop DR with its dual-pixel technology for highlights and shadows...and I was new to Lightroom and its then-new-to-me Fill Light feature, so I hit this cloudy, evening light with a hard dose of the sliders. Excuses and rationalizations out of the way...now for the pics! As you combine-junkies can see, the pick-up headers are on rubber-tired wheels: the grass is cut earlier with a swather, which windrows it, and the stuff is allowed to cure, and is often pretty high up off the ground...the header does not cut the grass ('aka hay'), but just brings it, already cut and cured,minto the combine for the threshing and separating operations. And there is a TON of dust...much,much,much worse than in wheat or oat combining. The plumes are sometimes visible for miles.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Seen in Amish country today...
1Spreading Manure


 

2Spreading Manure


----------



## BananaRepublic

Some old and not so old machines at a "Silage extravaganza" as it was billed last weekend back. 

Looking at them now I think a few are too bright. I like number 4 most out of this batch.


----------



## tirediron

I'm going to take a liberty and post this video here... the first start in 40(?) years of our club's Ford flathead equipped Northwest Model 15 shovel.  It's not quite ready to move under it's own power...  yet.


----------



## jcdeboever

I want it


----------



## Derrel

Evening raking and simultaneous baling crew on a 90-degree day's evening last Saturday. I had no idea the operator was a woman until I later saw the shots. This operation had two rakes and two large balers running simultaneously, while on my side of Highway 22, there were two bale wagons stacking the large rectangular bales into stacks for later semi-

 truck transport. Into the Eye of the Setting Sun...an old family memoir's title, but appropos of this.


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> I want it


Good luck... it's up on blocks.  Literally.


----------



## tirediron

Derrel said:


> Evening raking and simultaneous baling crew on a 90-degree day's evening last Saturday. I had no idea the operator was a woman until I later saw the shots. This operation had two rakes and two large balers running simultaneously, while on my side of Highway 22, there were two bale wagons stacking the large rectangular bales into stacks for later semi-View attachment 144136 truck transport. Into the Eye of the Setting Sun...an old family memoir's title, but appropos of this.


Nice!


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> Evening raking and simultaneous baling crew on a 90-degree day's evening last Saturday. I had no idea the operator was a woman until I later saw the shots. This operation had two rakes and two large balers running simultaneously, while on my side of Highway 22, there were two bale wagons stacking the large rectangular bales into stacks for later semi-View attachment 144136 truck transport. Into the Eye of the Setting Sun...an old family memoir's title, but appropos of this.


Kool


----------



## Peeb




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## tirediron

Looks like fun!


----------



## jcdeboever

1.


 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


 

5.


----------



## tirediron

Ain't no one done _*this*_ before (maybe...)





Just as we got to the field to harvest the grain for our annual fall fair threshing demo, our Cockshutt developed carburettoritis.  So...  we adapted and overcame!


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## fishing4sanity

Onions, ready to harvest.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

fishing4sanity said:


> Onions, ready to harvest.
> View attachment 148308


Very nice pic!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Harvested ricefields and limestone karst mountains near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Hardus Nameous

My friend asked me to take a portrait of one of his tractors......


----------

